# The little dogs day



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You will forgive me if I enjoy my last fling
Maybe you won't 

Il never intend to hurt , you are all still special to me 

But I will speak freely

I don't need to "belong" , to ensure I'm politically correct , that I say the accepted thing , to be included and not excluded

And this was is the thing Ive realised lately, that If I don't fit fhe mould I'm not accepted 

And you all bless you thought I did but realised really I didn't 

You remember the care and affection I have for each of you 

You forgive my "indiscretion " 

But I'm different from the person you think I am 

I have strong views on all sorts of things 

I'm not easilly put down 

And amongst friends maybe that's ok 

But the truth is I'm not really amongst friends , that's an illusion 

It's just a foram where on the whole we don't really know each other 

My mistake was to think we did 

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Sandra, what has brought this on?


Virtual hug being sent your way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe a little water with it next time Sausage  

You are among friends mostly, those who matter don't mind and those who mind really do not matter, you can't please all the people etc etc.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Another virtual hug from me (and Lesley and of course Bob), you ARE amongst friends, friends come in all shapes and sizes like all people, friends that are known and can give you physical hugs frequently and friends who you only see rarely but are still there for you when needed.

Your friends on here are different to those living close by, they have to be, but that does not mean that their friendship is in any way second class, they still have the same regard for you as those closer to you physically. And one thing about friends is that things can be said and can simply be put into the past, we all do it, say things that might cause concerns with others, but it does not change the friendship, we simply accept it and go on TOGETHER. Those same friends have always been there to offer support and virtual hugs whenever needed by Albert's health - something hat has caused ALL of us big concerns that we are unable to do more to help. Friends that have also relished reading how, as usual, you have offered hep to others both i your family and outisde it WHENEVER it has been needed. I KNOW 'cos I have been on the reciving end of it and am VERY grateful.

I disagree with you at times and this is one of those times, I do not accept that your views are OTT in any way - far from it, you are a Moderating influence, keen to defend your own point of view and that is quite right.

For each of us, our life experiences make us what we are; wjere we live, who we meet, illness, happiness, sadness, joy, family events and times that we are happy to consign to history. All such things mould our personalities and change how we develop - and we continue to develop and change throughout our life not just when we are young and in "education", that is simply a phase of development on a never-ending journey.

So, I think we have nothing to forgive as ypu seem to believe - I have never taken any objection to your comments and welcome the detailed research that I KNOW that you do to develop your thoughts before sharing them - for many of us such a process is unthinkable as we have not developed along that route.

A forum is made up from people of differing views and perspectives - if it wasn't it would have VERY limited value IMO.

Perhaps it is an indication of the measure of MY acceptance of the differeing views of everyone that I have NEVER used the "ignore" option - even when I have been sorely tempted, my litte conscience has always twaeted in my ear that EVERYONE'S VOEWS ARE OF EQUAL VALUE.

I have said it before, and will undoubtedly say it again;

WE WANT AND NEED YOU TO PARTAKE ON HERE WHENEVER YOU CAN.

WE WANT AND NEED YOU TO PARTAKE ON HERE WHENEVER YOU CAN.

and I can keep on posting that and will do so....... you are mentioned in my sgnature already......


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Another virtual hug from me (and Lesley and of course Bob), you ARE amongst friends, friends come in all shapes and sizes like all people, friends that are known and can give you physical hugs frequently and friends who you only see rarely but are still there for you when needed.
> 
> Your friends on here are different to those living close by, they have to be, but that does not mean that their friendship is in any way second class, they still have the same regard for you as those closer to you physically. And one thing about friends is that things can be said and can simply be put into the past, we all do it, say things that might cause concerns with others, but it does not change the friendship, we simply accept it and go on TOGETHER. Those same friends have always been there to offer support and virtual hugs whenever needed by Albert's health - something hat has caused ALL of us big concerns that we are unable to do more to help. Friends that have also relished reading how, as usual, you have offered hep to others both i your family and outisde it WHENEVER it has been needed. I KNOW 'cos I have been on the reciving end of it and am VERY grateful.
> 
> ...


Ditto to what Dave has said. I try to keep up with what is happening on this forum but where on earth has this kerfuffle come from. We can't lose you as well Sandra, what is going on? It's only a forum and the printed word is so easily misunderstood.

Terry


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Sandra, you are one very strong lady, don't let the 'so and so's' get to you, rise above it and stay with us. Mike


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sandra, what Penquin said, ditto, some see what is said on these pages, others know from meeting and PMs that you go the extra mile. Think I have used the ignore button once, but because of personally abusive message. Hugs to you both, all , sorry forgot THFH
Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't put it in such eloquent words Sandra but feel you are leaving for the wrong reasons.

Hurggssss Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Illegitimi non carborundum


----------

